Which are the best osdev tutorials? - slynux
======
dindresto
So far, I've found the one by James Molloy quite good:
[http://www.jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/](http://www.jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/)

If you have a Raspberry Pi, you might consider reading
[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/)
Note though that the one for the Pi only scratches the surface. Topics like
memory management or task scheduling are not included.

------
vivekchand19
Nothing can beat this for a beginner.

[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2012/xv6.html](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2012/xv6.html)
\-- read thru src code of unix v6, polished for x86 as xv6

Once done with xv6,
[http://zoo.cs.yale.edu/classes/cs422/pios#](http://zoo.cs.yale.edu/classes/cs422/pios#)!
-- Build a modern multi-core os kernel

------
adamnemecek
[http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page)

[http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/OSDevIndex.html](http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/OSDevIndex.html)

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/)

~~~
dindresto
Ah, thanks, I didn't know the last one.

